# Ash Bowl



## Rkent (May 13, 2013)

Small Ash bowl finished with gold rub and buff then lacquer.


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 13, 2013)

That is a nice shape on the bowl. The gold adds some interest.


----------



## barry richardson (May 13, 2013)

I really like the look of that! Is "gold rub" a product or a technique?


----------



## DKMD (May 13, 2013)

Nicely done! I've used a little silver rubnbuff on the past, and this gives me some ideas... Cool!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2013)

That's dazzling! The off center grain gives an eccentric sort of 'dizzying' look to it. That's very cool.

.


----------



## Rkent (May 13, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> I really like the look of that! Is "gold rub" a product or a technique?



Rub and Buff is a product that is available from Hobby Lobby or other craft supply vendors. It is applied over the entire piece and allowed to dry for about 15 minutes. Then the piece is wiped off with danish oil and it leaves the gold in the open pores. Finish with lacquer or poly. 

Same process can be done with shoe polish, or liming wax. Search youtube for"coloring wood" Russ Farfield has a couple of clips for the process.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 13, 2013)

nice ash bowl real purty . i see iv lost 4 big ash trees out back i think the ash bores got them no leaves this year.:cray: i guess there firewood now dont think you can sell them up here any more . there big and strait what a shame . duck


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 15, 2013)

Nice job Reagan I've never used ash for a bowl before but I like it. The Gold I think is what makes it. Excellent job 
Scott


----------

